
Guinness documents new video-gaming records - solipsist
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/02/04/gaming.records.frum/index.html
======
tonyshili
Fun read, thank you. This is not too surprising though, considering how much
gamification has happened the last little while.

